# We have problems, but at least we don't have man-eating catfish here



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,435061,00.html


----------



## ivwarrior (Jul 27, 2008)

So, how big of a tank do you need for one of those?








Hey, somebody had to ask......


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

judging by the world record 6 footer, lets do some math.

A 100 gallon tank is 6 feet long.
It needs 3 times that width wise to turn around.

That makes it *a x 216 x c*

Lets give him 5 times his length to be able to swim back and forth.

That makes it *360 x 216 x c*

Now juding by the picture, it's about 2 feet fall. Lets say it likes to swim all over the tank, We'll give it 10 times its height to swim comfortably.

That makes it *360 x 216 x 240*

So thats 360" long, 216" wide, and 240" deep.

Which makes it approximately *80676 gallons.*

If you were to measure in feet, thats *30ft x 18ft x 20ft*

That's a big tank. And would be for ONLY that fish.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

And you all said my Chinese Sucker needed a bigger tank. lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that fish will be fine in a tank about 10ft wide x 20ft long x 6ft deep...think i'll get me one of them.i know a whole bunch of folks i would like to show it to..
"come here;i want you to meet my little friend"


----------

